# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  رجیستر کردن dll , ocx ها در ویندوز 7  --- 64 بیتی

## y.saied

سلام
قبلا با دستور regsvr32 میتونستم در ویندوز ایکس پی ، dll , ocx ها رو رجیستر کنم ولی حالا در ویندوز هفت 64 بیتی نمیتونم ..
لطفا راهنماییی فرماییین

----------


## skh1300

با این امتحان کن ببینم جواب میده 
اول فایل را اجرا کن سپس بر روی فایلها(ocx , dll ) کلیک کن

----------


## Snoopboy

یه آموزش داشتم که برات گذاشتم . موفق باشی

----------


## y.saied

سلام ممنون که جواب دادین ولی من نتونستم ocx و dll ها رو در ویندوز هفت 64 بیتی رجیستر کنم و این خطا رو میده

----------


## perang

با سلام 
در ویندوز 64 بیتی OCX ها را توی System32 کپی نکنید . در sysWOW64 کپی کنید و بعد با Regsvr32  در این فولدر اونارو Register  کنید فکر کنم درست بشه

----------


## y.saied

سلام
دوستان عزیز مطالبی رو که جناب Perang فرمودند ، درست کار میکنه و جواب میده

----------


## mahdiyara

سلام
من هم برنامه ای با vb6 نوشتم که توی ویندوز xp به خوبی نصب و اجرا میشه ولی در ویندوز 7 32بیتی فایل ocx اون (changeres.ocx) رجیستر نمیشه و پیغام زیر رو میده . از طریق cmd و Run as administrator هم اقدام کردم ولی باز هم نشد . لطفا راهنماییم کنید .Untitled.jpg

----------


## tebyandn

ابتدا فایل مورد نیاز مورد نظر درون پوشه c:\Windows\SysWOW64\suprimidos کپی کنید !

به start بروید و توی سرچ تایپ کنید Cmd سپس رو Cmd راست کليک کنید و Run as administrator رو بزنید و سپس دستور زیر را تو ی Run ميزنیم :
regsvr32 c:\Windows\SysWOW64\suprimidos\actskn43.ocx

توجه » بجای actskn43.ocx همون فایلی که میخواهید رجیستری کنید قرار دهید!


By Farhad-007

----------


## joofer

برای این مشکل هم راهنمایی کنید

ویندوز 7 64 بیتی. وقتی میخوام فایل های ocx رو توی وی بی ادد کنم این پیغام رو میده.

----------


## promise7

منم همین مشکلو دارم از runو هر روشی بگین انجام دادم بازم این پیغام رو میده کسی هست بتونه کمک کنه

Untitled.jpg

----------


## ebi music

داداش به این لینک برو دانلودش کن و اجراش کن مشکلت حل میشه 
http://s2.p30download.com/users/202/...wnload.com.exe
*رمز فایل**www.p30download.com* :لبخند:

----------


## majid-115

سلام دوستان
منم خودم همین مشکل را در ویندوز سون 64 بیتی داشتم و از هیچ راهی فایلهای ocx رجیستر نمیشد.اما در نهایت براحتی با کد  Regsvr64  انجام شد...
موفق باشید

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

مشکل کلی همه شما اینجا 
فقط این فایلو دانلود کنید و بعد روی 2 فایل exe راست کلیک کنید و بعد run admistrator را انتخاب کنید
و بعد از زندگی لذت ببرید

http://up.persianscript.ir/do.php?fi...egedit-ocx.rar

----------


## mahsagh5

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین
من اینکارو کردم حالا ارور میده ولی پنجره ارور کوچیک شده و هیچی رو نشون نمیده :افسرده:

----------


## nimalana

من هم مشکل ریجستر کردن فایل dll رو دارم وقتی میخوام ریجستر کنم این ارور رو میده  لطفا راهنماییم کنید 
photo_2017-08-02_21-21-03.jpg

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

دوستان یک نکته ای که باید اینجا بگم این هست که بعضی از ocx ها معمولا و یا ظاتان از نظر کد نویسی برای سیستم عامل های جدید از ویندوز ایکس پی به بعد مشکل دارند. واصلا قابل حل نیست.

ولی نه بعضی هم هستنند که درست هستنند ولی کمی ویندوز اذیت میکنه.

تنها راهی که بشه گفت که به صورت ۱۰۰٪ بشه با خیال راحت ریجستر کرد ocx ها را بدون اینکه دقدقه ی نصب نشدن انها را بکشیم ۲ تا هست

یکی اینکه روی سیستم اون بنده خدا یک ویژوال بیسیک نصب کنیم (www.yourl/vb6) که بعدش از خود اون ویژوال بیسیک بیاییم اون ocx ها را لود کنیم که خود خود ریجستر میشه.

و راه دیگرش هم استفاده فقط از ستاپ نصبی که خود مایکروسافت برای ویژوال بیسیک ساخته که همراه خود vb نصب میشه. میشه استفاده کرد

همین

اگر سوالی هست درخدمتم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوستان با سلام

در این تاپیک روش رجیستر کردن dll در ویندوز های 64 بیتی رو قرار دادم

یا حقhttps://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...-در-اکسس

----------


## mohsen9026

سلام  خسته نباشید ببخشید یه مشکی به هنگام نصب افزونه Quran_in_Word دارم  برنامه نصب میشه ولی dll , ocx های ان ثبت نمیشه و هنگام نصب این ارور رو میده ویندوزم 7 64 بیتی است در ویندوز 32 مشکلی نداشت لطفا راهنمایی کنید هر کاری کردم درست نشد.

Capture.PNG

----------


## isaac23

خب گزینه Ignore  رو بزن تا بره باید نصب شه

----------


## mohsen9026

> خب گزینه Ignore  رو بزن تا بره باید نصب شه



نصب میشه و نه کامل داخل ریبون ورد اضاه نمیشه

----------


## farhad sasani

سلام دوستان من میخوام از تابع date  که در  vb6 و در win7 64bit استفاده کنم لطفا راهنماییم کنید پیغامی که دریافت میکتم اینه can't find project or library

----------


## MOS245

Untitled.jpg با سلام
آقایون من همه این راه هارو رفتم همش این مشکل رو میده ویندوزم ده 64 بیتی چکار کنم ocx  رو لود کنه

----------


## hamidvbsql

دوستاان سلام من برنامه ای مدتها قبل نوشته بودم بعد از مدتها نیاز به تغییر در آن پیش آمد ولی با مشکل باز شدن برنامه مواجه شدم msdatlst.ocx  رو نمی شناسه ولی با regsvr32  به درستی رجیستر میشه ولی موقع تیک زدن این پیام می آید لطفا اگه کسی راهکار داره ارائه کنه  تشکر
1.JPG

----------

